# Repainting Molded Non Skid



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Do you have a photo of the existing non-skid?


----------



## BML15 (Jun 25, 2016)

Frank sure do. You can see in the picture of the hatch where the valleys have been worn down to the fiberglass, I’d imagine from a combo sun damage and flexing (previous owner I don't think had it covered a lot of the time).


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Brendan, You're going to have your work cut out for you either way you go. All of my experience is with fiberglass gel-coat, but I think a quality paint might be the way to go here. I believe you might get away with painting the nonskid without filling the valleys so full that you loose your grip. As for the under-foot durability of Awlgrip or other quality paints, you'll have to ask someone else. Grinding away that type of nonskid would be a major undertaking and trying to replace that existing nonskid pattern will be damn near impossible without paying a professional to do the work.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Paint is mils thick and will not fill the tread pattern.

Unless you know what you are doing this is a tough project. Might be best to hire a pro.


----------



## BML15 (Jun 25, 2016)

Encouraging to hear that the existing non skid might be good enough. I would prefer to keep it if I can. I've done a lot of other work on the boat myself but I might hire the painting job itself out to a pro. I do think it's going to be quite a bit of work with a chance of it not turning out good if I tackle Awl Grip painting myself. Frank and DuckNut appreciate your alls input.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be the dissenting opinion here. I think it would be fairly straightforward to grind down the nonskid you have and replace it with the salt shaker method.
I agree paint is the way to go, but once you spray primer then paint i think your current nonskid will be lackluster.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One other option that most don't consider.. and that is to find a quality glass shop and actually strip that cap all the way down and do a complete gelcoat replacement.. I know one or two that were very happy with the results (and for a 19' skiff it was about $2000.... and that's a life of the boat repair....).


----------



## BML15 (Jun 25, 2016)

Firecat, yeah I like the idea of grinding it off minus the work involved. I think with the right grinder it might not be too bad though.

Capt Bob, very interesting. Do you know where that was done? I kind of had been leaning towards paint as the current gelcoat picks up stains like crazy and imagined awlgrip would not. 2000 is really not bad for all that work though.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

BML15 said:


> Firecat, yeah I like the idea of grinding it off minus the work involved. I think with the right grinder it might not be too bad though.


I don't mean to literally grind it off. A random orbit sander and some 60 grit should be able to do it with just a few hours work.


----------



## BML15 (Jun 25, 2016)

Firecat yeah I meant the same haha. Just need a big enough sanding face so as to make it even.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Typical 5" will do it just fine, just keep it moving. They are all horizontal surfaces making it really easy.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Or... you can make a square pad sander and use 9x11 like used when fairing. Would keep it flat and knock it off in a hurry with some 50-60 grit!


----------

